# my new giraffe catfish



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

well i got my self a cool giraffe catfish after weeks of waiting hes settling in well and here's some pic


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

synodontis! cool!:no1:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

he's lovely normal or dwarf if normal you do know how big she/he will get to?? i love giraffes my friend has a gorgeous 2ft one called dyson! 
Clare


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i just googled that... never saw one before. sure looks like a synodontis to me. those guys get 2 foot!!! whoa!:no1:


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

bosshogg said:


> he's lovely normal or dwarf if normal you do know how big she/he will get to?? i love giraffes my friend has a gorgeous 2ft one called dyson!
> Clare


normal and ye i no how big he gets hes in a 2 foot tank at the moment while i feed him up then in to a 100 gallon with my giant gourani and then in a year or two off in to a 400/500+ gallon tank


----------



## Mujician (Mar 7, 2007)

You can really tell the difference between the dwarfs and the normals. They look completely different. The dwarf ones are really ugly - so nowhere near as nice looking as this guy. I love giraffes, nearly bought two small ones for forty quid quite a while ago, but didn't have the space to do them any justice. If I get a fish tank again, it will be to house one of these guys!


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

nice mate. I'm toying with getting one myself, but I dunno how it'll go down with the rays.

If u don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for him/her


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

mike515 said:


> nice mate. I'm toying with getting one myself, but I dunno how it'll go down with the rays.
> 
> If u don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for him/her


I know someone who keeps one with rays and it's all gravy! :no1:


----------



## cam cap (Jun 22, 2007)

mike515 said:


> nice mate. I'm toying with getting one myself, but I dunno how it'll go down with the rays.
> 
> If u don't mind me asking, how much did you pay for him/her


 

£18 mate


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

cam cap said:


> £18 mate


good price. The shops near me all put them out at 6inch or so for at least 40quid. But lucky for me I don't think i've paid full price for any fish for at least 3 years now


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

HABU said:


> synodontis! cool!:no1:


its not a synodontis, but a catfish of the family claroteidae. shares its family with the likes of chrysichthys and auchenoglanis like itself.

get big, be prepared for a whoppa!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

Esfa said:


> I know someone who keeps one with rays and it's all gravy! :no1:


keeping soft bodied catfish with rays is a disaster waiting to happen. the spine on a rays tail can cause significant damage even to armoured catfish, but it has been known to kill soft bodied catfish. there was a shop locally that kept auchenoglanis with P14 - needless to say one morning the giraffe cat was dead. they asked me to come and see why it had died. you could quite clearly see an entry wound so i have no doubt it was caused by the spine of one of the rays

Alex


----------



## mike515 (Sep 12, 2006)

thats what I was thinking. Which is why I was gonna avoid it. Everythings in the holding tanks at the moment anyway.

But the new pond is finished and ready to go. I got going a bit quicker than i planned and its all filled up and theres about 50 platys in there just to get the filter going a little bit. the first 4 peacocks go in on sunday , i think the Temensis are gonna go first. They seem to be more laid back then the monos.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Very nice fish there, awesome.


----------



## blazingtortoise (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice fish.

Rays and catfish. A friend has rays and a giraffe catfish in a very large tank. The giraffe cat tends to bully the rays (and others) about a bit. I think its a tank size issue. If you can't get away from an angry ray...


----------



## Esfa (Apr 15, 2007)

blazingtortoise said:


> Nice fish.
> 
> Rays and catfish. A friend has rays and a giraffe catfish in a very large tank. The giraffe cat tends to bully the rays (and others) about a bit. I think its a tank size issue. If you can't get away from an angry ray...


 
yeah....this tank is 900gal.... maybe that's why. :lol2:


----------



## caitlyns_mummy (Feb 22, 2008)

Very nice i have tiger synodontis i find them so crazy..lol 










i have sand in my tank and bought some horse face loaches and they are great to watch they change to the colour of your sand we call them sand shifter


----------

